# gothic 2 - permanente tränke



## jonny (18. April 2006)

*gothic 2 - permanente tränke*

weiß jemand zufällig wo ich permanente tränke lernen kann??
also unter welchen vorraussetzungen und wo ich z.b. einen stärke-trank erlernen kann


----------



## mithrandir (19. April 2006)

*AW: gothic 2 - permanente tränke*

Dere!

Natürlich ist Constantino der Alchemist deiner Wahl. Nachdem du alle drei Tränke einer "Art" gelernt hast (z.B. Essenz, Extrakt und Elexir der Heilung) bringt dir Constantino bei, wie man den permanenten Stärketrank braut.

Die permanente Tränke für Geschicklichkeit und Mana bringt dir IMO auch Sagitta bei, wenn du die Quest mit der Sonnenaloe gemacht hast.

Siehe auch hier:
http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showthread.php?t=69256

bye, Peter


----------



## Dexter (19. April 2006)

*AW: gothic 2 - permanente tränke*

Da man nur begrenzt Talentpunkte und Pflanzen hat, solltest Du genau überlegen welchen Tränke bzw. welchen Trank du lernst.


----------



## jonny (19. April 2006)

*AW: gothic 2 - permanente tränke*



			
				mithrandir am 19.04.2006 08:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Dere!
> 
> Natürlich ist Constantino der Alchemist deiner Wahl. Nachdem du alle drei Tränke einer "Art" gelernt hast (z.B. Essenz, Extrakt und Elexir der Heilung) bringt dir Constantino bei, wie man den permanenten Stärketrank braut.
> 
> ...



ah, k, danke!!
aber dafür muss ich nicht lehrling bei constantino sein, oder...? sonst dürfte ich (mal wieder) neu anfangen...


----------



## Homerclon (19. April 2006)

*AW: gothic 2 - permanente tränke*



			
				jonny am 19.04.2006 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> ah, k, danke!!
> aber dafür muss ich nicht lehrling bei constantino sein, oder...? sonst dürfte ich (mal wieder) neu anfangen...


nein, du musst nur die Grundkenntnisse in der Alchemie kennen.
Dazu musst du nur einen Trank lernen.
Das kannst du z.b. bei Ignaz (Die "Vergessen" Spruchrolle testen) oder bei Sagitta (Sonnenaleo suchen), Tränke lernen.


----------



## jonny (19. April 2006)

*AW: gothic 2 - permanente tränke*



			
				Homerclon am 19.04.2006 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> jonny am 19.04.2006 15:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




also, ich muss nur beispielsweise einen kleinen heiltrank können, oder?


----------



## Homerclon (19. April 2006)

*AW: gothic 2 - permanente tränke*



			
				jonny am 19.04.2006 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Homerclon am 19.04.2006 16:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja, irgendein Trank, egal welcher.


----------



## jonny (19. April 2006)

*AW: gothic 2 - permanente tränke*



			
				Homerclon am 19.04.2006 20:15 schrieb:
			
		

> jonny am 19.04.2006 19:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wird dann bei constantino ne gesprächsoption freigeschaltet oder muss ich noch irgendwas tun?


----------



## Homerclon (19. April 2006)

*AW: gothic 2 - permanente tränke*



			
				jonny am 19.04.2006 20:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Homerclon am 19.04.2006 20:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du musst dann Constantino nur fragen ob er dich unterrichten würde.
Der "rest" passiert automatisch.


----------



## jonny (19. April 2006)

*AW: gothic 2 - permanente tränke*



			
				Homerclon am 19.04.2006 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> jonny am 19.04.2006 20:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gut, danke, werd ich dann demnächst ausprobieren, wenn ich lernpunkte hab und dran denk


----------

